# Power max 826 LE-auger removal



## sabresfan (Feb 25, 2015)

I just bought a 10yr old machine. I removed the 2 shear bolts from the impeller shaft but the auger won't slide off the shaft. Is there something else, I cannot see, holding it on or is it just likely rusted on there. Any tips for removal? I would like to some scraping and repainting. 

thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

You are going to have to split the machine in 2. and undo the impeller bearing assm. then pull it straight out. then you will be a proud parent of a bouncing baby auger and impeller assm. *MAZEL TOV on that 1.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 25, 2015)

oh dang ok so I should stop trying to yank the shaft out of the pulley? I took the plastic chute off so i can see the pulley. i removed the 2 set screws I assumed were holding the shaft in the pulley. What is holding the shaft in the pulley?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Almost all blowers have need the belt pulley on the back removed to pull the front gearbox out of the blower. This normally requires separating the drive section from the blower section.

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=gearbox


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 25, 2015)

after spending all night on youtube I did see where it appears the pulley is pressed on. I don't think I want to mess with it to that extent. I will probably button her back up and fix the rust best I can. I like my Honda......eeeeeeeeaaaaaaaasssssssssssyyyyyyyyyyy auger removal


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

sabresfan said:


> after spending all night on youtube I did see where it appears the pulley is pressed on. I don't think I want to mess with it to that extent. I will probably button her back up and fix the rust best I can. I like my Honda......eeeeeeeeaaaaaaaasssssssssssyyyyyyyyyyy auger removal


just take a 3 jaw puller after it.k:k:k:k:k:


----------

